# South East Ky Bee School



## beekeeper1 (Jan 31, 2010)

The School will be a go. We have decided to have it no matter the weather, Lexington, KY is saying snow/sleet/rain, Knoxville, TN is saying rain and we are 1/2 way between the two.


----------

